# My 2010 Sentra SER



## VivianL (May 3, 2014)

I bought my 2010 Sentra SER brand new 3 1/2 years ago. About a year ago I started having problem with the jerking movement while driving so my car was in the dealership 4 times already and that problem seems to be OK for now. Few days ago as I was driving the ABS light was on so I brought it in to the dealdership and they told me that the left rear ABS sensor needed to be replaced. So yesterday I took it in and they also found that my rear wheel bearing needed to be replaced as well!!! My car only has 72,0000 km on it. The repair cost for the last 2 days was close to $1000.00 + I was off of work for one day. Now I don't know whether I should keep my Sentra as I am so disappointed with the continuing problems!!! This is our third Nissan's car (we had a Maxima, Altima) and it is the worst. We just replaced our front and rear brakes this year as well. Please share your thoughts as I can't decide whether to keep this car and worry about what is coming up next. Thanks.


----------

